
Show HN: Red packets with smart contracts - kelvinquee
https://www.smarthongbao.com
======
kelvinquee
We built and just released (very likely the world's first) red packets with
smart contracts. The receiver of the monetary gift can only use the funds
after a redemption date set by the giver.

Hopefully this can give a modern spin to this ancient Chinese practice -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_envelope](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_envelope)

Let us know what you think! :)

------
eugeneliang32
this is awesome! congratulations!

~~~
kelvinquee
Thank you brother!

